# Before and after



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Changed a piece of crap NTI out for a buderus this afternoon


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

How long did it take! :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> How long did it take! :laughing:


10 minutes


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

looks like new venting!:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> looks like new venting!:laughing:


Yes new venting.., existing was 2" abs ... New venting 3" 636


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> 10 minutes


That's with smoke break.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Yes new venting.., existing was 2" abs ... New venting 3" 636



What's with all the couplings on the intake?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> That's with smoke break.


Actually ... 2 smoke breaks


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Yes new venting.., existing was 2" abs ... New venting 3" 636


 Pvc 636 dont fly here cpvc 636 or centrotherm in B.C.! Looks nice! Nice job of cleaning it up and improving the system!:thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> What's with all the couplings on the intake?


On the NTI ???

That was because the venting melted ... Some one changed that piece


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Actually ... 2 smoke breaks


 So It took you minus 10 minutes!:laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> What's with all the couplings on the intake?


 Do you mean the almost back to back couplings on the 3 " 636 pvc on the horizonital between the two 90's!:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> So It took you minus 10 minutes!:laughing:


It was 10 minute to write out the bill and collect

New install was new boiler and indirect hwt....

Took about 6 hrs in total


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

pilot light said:


> Do you mean the almost back to back couplings on the 3 " 636 pvc on the horizonital between the two 90's!:laughing:


I might, except upon further study, one isn't actually a coupling.

Why do you ask?:whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> Do you mean the almost back to back couplings on the 3 " 636 pvc on the horizonital between the two 90's!:laughing:


That's because I was very picky... One of my guys did the venting and it was a bit on an angle ... I cut the pipe straighten it out... That is why you see the coupling after the 90 ....

I don't care ... What it takes as long as it's right..


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> It was 10 minute to write out the bill and collect
> 
> New install was new boiler and indirect hwt....
> 
> Took about 6 hrs in total


 Not a bad time at all including smoke breaks!:yes:


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Should your dirt pocket on the gas not be lower? It looks to be above the unit, when it could easily be at the drop.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That NTI doesn't look that old? What was the problem?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> That NTI doesn't look that old? What was the problem?


It was an NTI...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> It was an NTI...


Help refresh my mind.. NTI stands for??


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Help refresh my mind.. NTI stands for??


New York thermal


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Are they really that bad? I was going to start installing them..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> Are they really that bad? I was going to start installing them..


Install some give it time and you tell me


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> Are they really that bad? I was going to start installing them..


Install some give it time and you tell me


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Is that the buderus logalux s120 indirect? I love that heater Its so easy to shoe horn in when i cant fit a vaughn in a tight spot. Its light too. I love. Stone lined tank but they weigh a ton.


----------

